# Certified in Production and Inventory Management



## هيثم مهندس صناعي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

Salem 
Can i find documents in e version to prepare CIPM OR SCPM
Certified in Production and Inventory Management 
thanks in advance 
Haythem


----------



## هيثم مهندس صناعي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

any help ?


----------



## abubakr1234 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عندي بس نسخ هارد خصوصا ان مشروع تخرجي من سنتين كان في نفس الموضوع ده


----------



## mtm1381967 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بس اكتب فى اى محرك بحت عن موضوعك واجعل امتداده pdf وصدقتى ستنهال عليك الكتب كالمطر
ياراجل اكتر ماكتب فى الموضوع الذى تتكلم عنه
م/مصطفى ماطوس


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 مارس 2015)

IOMA
Handbook
of
Logistics
and Inventory
Management
http://bookzz.org/book/497052/e17123​


----------

